# Maryland public land double with piebal



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Hunted again this Saturday and got two including this super pretty piebal doe.
Both deer shot with crossbow under 20 yards.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

The word you were looking for is piebald. Nice pair of does. Did you get them at the same crossing you harvested your buck last week?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

your heard is over populated, kill more does, piebald deer are one of the first signs of over population and inbreeding.
RR


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes...I was in the same tree as last Saterday. These two came in just before shooting light was gone. Shot the piebald and the other one just trotted off then came back giving me time to cock the crossbow and slide a bolt in.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Seems as if you've found yourself a good spot, congratulations.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

js1172 said:


> your heard is over populated, kill more does, piebald deer are one of the first signs of over population and inbreeding.
> RR


Not necessarily, overpopulation limits inbreeding. It can only be an indicator of one or the other or neither. The piebald trait is a genetic deformity that is passed by a recessive gene. If someone kills a random piebald here or there it just means that both its parents passed on that recessive gene. If you start to see several piebalds in a given area, then there is cause to investigate.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

plotalot said:


> Not necessarily, overpopulation limits inbreeding. It can only be an indicator of one or the other or neither. The piebald trait is a genetic deformity that is passed by a recessive gene. If someone kills a random piebald here or there it just means that both its parents passed on that recessive gene. If you start to see several piebalds in a given area, then there is cause to investigate.


yes but that gene occurs in 1 of 67,000 deer(playing by memory here so this may not be exact) so that means that either 2 of 134,000 deer hooked up, or they were siblings that had the same parents, so either your heard is overpopulated or inbred, or both, we are encouraged by game biologists to shoot piebald deer
js


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

I can promise you this herd is not over populated and inbreeding is very unlikely. This piebald was shot on a heavily hunted public area. The deer are pushed hard in gun seasons both muzzleloader and shotgun. I would think this would break the herds up. Also I have been hunting here almost 30 years and have never seen one before, nor have I even heard of one being being seen here. I guess it could be possible that a pregnant doe swam across the Potomac river from a isolated piece of woods on the VA side.


----------



## Baxter (Jul 3, 2015)

Very nice hunt


----------

